# Who has been the best Jazz player so far?



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Who has been the best player on the Jazz so far this season?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Deron William's stepped up big time this season, but Boozer has to be the reason for sucess thus far this season.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is Hoffa in this poll? :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I picked Boozer, man he is having a great year. It took him a while, due to injuries and probably other things once he signed that big deal a while back but he has finally played up to it. I wonder if the Cavs regret not re-signing him back then?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Deron and Boozer into 1, this is exactly how I felt about Stockton and Malone. I think it is a tie, because both are equally as important to the team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boozer's been a freak.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Yep. Deron's been excellent, but Boozer's been insanely good. Wow.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Boozer. And 2k needs to update the attributes for deron and boozer. It's almost impossible to hit a 15 foot jump shot with Booz.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Boozer. And 2k needs to update the attributes for deron and boozer. It's almost impossible to hit a 15 foot jump shot with Booz.


I don't play much of NBA live or 2k, but damn I saw the ratings before the season. I think they will be changing them for next season.

Also, welcome back New Jazzy Nets, I haven't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going with Deron!

I think he's the reason Boozer is doing so well.

He's taking better shots and playing big time minutes.

And I just like to be different, so there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'd have to say Boozer with Deron coming closely behind


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you took away Deron, the team would be worse than if you removed Boozer.

Boozer is having a great year, but Deron is the guy that has put the Jazz on another level.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Jazz always seem to struggle when Boozer doesn't get 20+ points or 10+ rebounds. Or when Boozer has a bad night, the Jazz seem to get their lunch eaten - the most recent example being in Minnesota.

I'd say Boozer right now. Williams can still struggle and the team will respond.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I put Boozer cause I love how far he has come.

PS A Rockets fan but respect for your team they are a title contender.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Got go with boozer because off his overall good player


----------

